# what age should a chi girl be spayed?



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

i have asked MANY different vet clinics etc....and EVERYone seems to have a different opinion......

my question is at what age should a female chi be spayed??

some have told me BEFORE their first heat....but given me no real reason.

some have told me AFTER their first heat......and explained it that its like doing it to a girl before hitting puberty...and there are certain hormones etc that thei body needs to go through to develop into a healthy chi....

whats everyones opinions....apple is about 8 months old....has lost (from what i can see) every tooth but one....wich looks like its comming out soon.....

i dont care when its done to her as long as its the best for her....

let me know what you think! thanks!


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

My little girl is 8 months too...everyone I have spoken to about it has said to let her have a season first....think it's so they have matured properly.
I'm dreading it! it doesn't seem that long ago that I was pacing the floor with my Yorkie waiting for the vet to ring...(she passed away last october) can't believe I have to go through this again so soon! :-(


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

6-7 months. 

Letting them have a heat does increase their chances of certain types of cancer.

Here's a good info/fact sheet on it that's easy to read:

Spray and Neuter


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

oops i just realised i spelled "played" instead of "spayed"


see....already 2 opposite opinions.....
thats my problem wich one am i supposed to follow when 50% ppl beleive one thing and 50% ppl beleive another......


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Statistically, their chances of certain types of cancer, pyometra etc., increases if they have even one heat cycle before they're spayed. 

_ In the past, we thought pyometra was simply a uterine infection, but today, we know that it is a hormonal abnormality, and a secondary bacterial infection may or may not be present. Pyometra follows a heat cycle in which fertilization did not occur. Typically, within two to four months after the cycle, the female starts showing signs of the disease. The best prevention is to have all female animals spayed at or before six months of age. If the animal is used for breeding, then spaying the animal after she is past her breeding years is highly recommended. Pyometra is a fairly common and serious problem and is just one of many compelling reasons to have your female pet spayed at an early age._

Our pomeranian Misha passed away from a pyometra some years ago, because my now ex-husband refused to allow her to be spayed. Her treatment was hindered because she was also excessively overweight due to him feeding her human food and lots and lots of treats. I don't ever again want to witness that kind of suffering in an animal. It was completely needless suffering and entirely preventable. 

I haven't found ANY reason to wait for the first heat before spaying that outweighs the reasons to get it done before and prevent the wretched suffering that Misha went through.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree spaying before their first heat cycle. 

I changed your title for you ;-)


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes...there are such conflicting opinions on this...I have always been told to let them have a season first...I did that with my Yorkie to give her time to grow as she was only around 3lbs...it's so confusing as to what to do! I'm now thinking I should maybe get Lola booked in sooner rather than later then! she's 8 months old and could go into season anytime soon... :-S


----------

